# Terming Lease Early



## dagodan24 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello,
I am renting from a major well- known landlord in Abu Dhabi. I have to end my lease early and so I have just submitted a two month notice. ( I will leave in two months). The landlord is telling me that in addition to the notice I will still have to pay two month's rent in penalty when I leave. This is not written in my lease agreement. Is this is law? If anyone knows, can you refer me to the specific location in the written law?

thank you greatly.

DD


----------

